# querkle



## Chewbongo (Jun 13, 2011)

So ordered some of subcools querkle, anyone here had any luck with it, can only find subcools threads on if


----------



## Chewbongo (Jun 13, 2011)

So I guess not, LOL oh well


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 13, 2011)

Ive grown a couple Querkle crosses...   Qleaner & Handicapped...   the Qleaner was def the better of the 2...   Both colored up nicely at the end & were loaded with trichs but the Handi had almost no taste what so ever...

Im sure you will find a keeper....


----------



## Chewbongo (Jun 13, 2011)

I sure hope so Jasn, would b nice, bit my cloning skills seem to be lacking lately.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm just ordered them as well...with the last 'Tude freebie's..


----------



## Chewbongo (Jun 14, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> I'm just ordered them as well...with the last 'Tude freebie's..


LOL I couldn't pass up that June promo either


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 14, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> LOL I couldn't pass up that June promo either


 
I hope one of you do a GJ on the querkle for us here.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jun 14, 2011)

ive grown subs jack the ripper, dairy queen, and jillybean. got real nice bud from all of them. jack the ripper being the dankest. im sure youll find a nice keeper if you pop a 10 pack.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 14, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> I sure hope so Jasn, would b nice, bit my cloning skills seem to be lacking lately.


 
Check out the clonebucket if your having a hard time cloning....   It could not get much easier....


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a GJ here but i suck at keeping it updated


----------



## Chewbongo (Jun 14, 2011)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> I hope one of you do a GJ on the querkle for us here.


i would love to but dont have alot of time, usually work 70 hours a week, i do central heat an air, and were in 100 degeree (faranheit) weather so we r busy busy


----------



## Chewbongo (Jun 14, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Check out the clonebucket if your having a hard time cloning....   It could not get much easier....


 
thanks for the info jam, ill check it out. i dont really get it, when i first strated growing i couldnt not something to clone, was super easy, havent changed any methods but its just not workin out for me


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 14, 2011)

I use Clonex rooting gel on my cuts + Clonex rooting solution in my Clonebucket...   Prob at a 97% sucess rate...   Its that low mainly due to me taking many cuts while plants are flowering multiple weeks...   Just lost my Gorilla Grape bc she was to far along to root...


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 15, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> I use Clonex rooting gel on my cuts + Clonex rooting solution in my Clonebucket...   Prob at a 97% sucess rate...   Its that low mainly due to me taking many cuts while plants are flowering multiple weeks...   Just lost my Gorilla Grape bc she was to far along to root...



LOL. Maybe try not having 100 plus strains and another 300 plus in seed form:holysheep:


----------



## Chewbongo (Jun 15, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> LOL. Maybe try not having 100 plus strains and another 300 plus in seed form:holysheep:


LOL I wish I had jaam's problem


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jun 15, 2011)

I use a DIY clone bucket...as many sites as I can cut into the 3 gallon lid. 

I threw a 12in air stone in the bottom and I change the water once a week.

I use tap water only...nothing else...I'm around 99%


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 15, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> LOL. Maybe try not having 100 plus strains and another 300 plus in seed form:holysheep:


 

100+ strains LMAO....    I only have maybe 17 or so moms...   

lets not bring up my seed addiction...   I think I finally managed alil self control with buying beans...


----------



## Chewbongo (Jun 16, 2011)

my seeds arrived in the U.S today and are in tansit to me


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 18, 2011)

you guy's will be stoked on Querkle, she loves organics so if you can go that route, do it!  I've got 4 running in my room right now, pics are in my journal in my sig, day 17 of 12/12.


----------



## Chewbongo (Jun 18, 2011)

Heck yeah jbyrd, thanks for the heads up, ill be keeping an eye on ure grow for sure man


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jun 18, 2011)

I cant believe I forgot that the man who convinced me to buy the Q...is growing it!! DDOH! :doh:

Thanks for stopping in Jbyrd!


----------



## Chewbongo (Jun 20, 2011)

Well my seeds made it today


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 18, 2011)

OK so my querkle is 6 weeks into flower, I cut a bud off yesterday and just smoked a small bowl and I am baked, so loving this plant, so glad I took clones. And I know I suck for bragging and not having pics, I'm sorry, ill try to change that ASAP, I do have tons of pics tho. Any ways I'm high and rambling,  would like to see some lone with more know how grow her out


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 19, 2011)

Nope no purple, and I have three of them going. Was really hopin


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 23, 2011)

at 3 and a half i think


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 23, 2011)

these r the same plant at about same time, whats the yellow about, not really late enough into flower i dont think


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 23, 2011)

Any ideas on what the yellow could be


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks puff,  that's what my thoughts were but wasn't positive, she got a big shot of n lastnight, lets see what happens


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 24, 2011)

ok so i dont know how quickly nitrogen kicks i, but i gave her a big dose yesterday around 6 pm or so and today is the first time in the last week or so i didnt come home to new yellow leaves!!!!
so im pretty happy bout that. oh and i was wrong how long into flower, sorry, she is at 4 weeks in first pic and four weeks and a few days in the others


----------

